# FEMEN se manifiesta en Ukrania en contra de que las mujeres vayan a la guerra



## Kolobok (30 Ene 2022)

El Ministerio de Ukrania obliga a las mujeras a registrarse para participar si hay una posible guerra. Las feminazis salen y se manifiestan contra eso, lo que quieren es mantener su privilegio de mujera y que mueran hombres como siempre. 

Feminazis = igualdad

Que me lo ha dicho la Montero


----------



## Dmtry (30 Ene 2022)

Pero no buscan la igualdad?


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (30 Ene 2022)

¿Se ha intentado abrigar con un niño?

Joder, que la dejen hasta que se quede hecha un cubito y ya la barrerán con el deshielo.


----------



## Macabrón (30 Ene 2022)

Y qué coño esperabas, valga la redundancia. El feminismo institucional es un cuento chino para chupar del bote.. Y encima en un país en teoría menos contaminado que este...


----------



## Cuarentaconseis (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## BeninExpress (30 Ene 2022)

Feminijjjtah pero no gilipollas..


----------



## chortinator (30 Ene 2022)

Cuando os digo que el enemigo no es putin, el enemigo esta dentro de occidente y es exterminado o acaba con occidente


----------



## NIKK (30 Ene 2022)

Salió un hilo que las mujeras militaras españolas andan llorando por las esquinas de los cuarteles y con depresiones porque quizás las manden al frente y ellas dicen que entraron al ejército por la paguita y no para ir a la guerra.


----------



## Plutonio (30 Ene 2022)

Es lógico que Femen proteste, el sitio de las putas está en la retaguardia.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (30 Ene 2022)

Cuarentaconseis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 925322



*BOOOM


*


----------



## Ancient Warrior (30 Ene 2022)

Pues aquí la otra cara de la moneda ...conozcan a Irina quien se puso el uniforme y ya está en el frente


----------



## Cuarentaconseis (30 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Pues aquí la otra cara de la moneda ...conozcan a Irina quien se puso el uniforme y ya está en el frente
> Ver archivo adjunto 925332



Queremos saber más de la historia de Irina, aunque tampoco le haríamos ascos a más fotos suyas...


----------



## Marvelita (30 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> El Ministerio de Ukrania obliga a las mujeras a registrarse para participar si hay una posible guerra. Las feminazis salen y se manifiestan contra eso, lo que quieren es mantener su privilegio de mujera y que mueran hombres como siempre.
> 
> Feminazis = igualdad
> 
> Que me lo ha dicho la Montero



Un no a la guerra general para todos todas y todes habria ganado mucha simpatia, pero no, si a la guerra pero que vayan los hombres...


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Marvelita (30 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Pues aquí la otra cara de la moneda ...conozcan a Irina quien se puso el uniforme y ya está en el frente
> Ver archivo adjunto 925332



Las mujeres lo deben pasar mal cuando el cuerpo ya no les acompaña...

aunque siempre habra babas dentras de mujeres cuerpoescombros con arrugas a ver si consiguen meterla.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Ene 2022)

Que dejen hacer a la gente lo que quiera, joder


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (30 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Pues aquí la otra cara de la moneda ...conozcan a Irina quien se puso el uniforme y ya está en el frente
> Ver archivo adjunto 925332



Putas como esa es lo que necesita un ejercito


----------



## EnergiaLibre (30 Ene 2022)

técnicamente deberían ir las mujeres en los primeros frentes para recuperar milenios perdidos en los que no participaron en guerras ijijiji, propongo que en los primeros frentes vayan las más inútiles y prescindibles para la sociedad como tortilleras, feminazis y orcos diversos y las tias buenas que se queden en casa


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (30 Ene 2022)

disfrazarse de hombres lo hacen perfectamente otra cosa es ponerse en su pellejo eso no saben ni lo que significa


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (30 Ene 2022)

Me da a mí que Putin les está haciendo un favor al reclamar lo que es suyo.
De todas formas allí no son tan gilipollas, las dejarán hacer un poco el tonto sin molestar pero a la hora de verdad pues a alistarse igual que su vecino ucraniano.

Femiputas, disfrutad de vuestros derechos.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (30 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Pues aquí la otra cara de la moneda ...conozcan a Irina quien se puso el uniforme y ya está en el frente
> t
> Ver archivo adjunto 925332










También le gustan los top

Y cocinar









Spoiler: Y comer pollas a dos carrillos


----------



## silenus (30 Ene 2022)

JoaquinTorrao dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 925342


----------



## Redwill (30 Ene 2022)

Feminismo = Machismo


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Ene 2022)

Esas zorras no montan sus performances nwo en Rusia porque saben que acaban calentitas, en Ucrania sí las montan porque no es un país libre.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (30 Ene 2022)

Las mujeres son egocentricas y solo piensan en su salvación, ya puede haber un millón de muertes de hombres en guerra que ellas no van a mover ni un dedo. Y luego son frívolas, si el enemigo gana la guerra, ellas se abrirán de piernas a los soldados enemigos, ya sean rusos, turcos, musulmanes... Les da igual, hipergamia siempre


----------



## loquesubebaja (30 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> El Ministerio de Ukrania obliga a las mujeras a registrarse para participar si hay una posible guerra. Las feminazis salen y se manifiestan contra eso, lo que quieren es mantener su privilegio de mujera y que mueran hombres como siempre.
> 
> Feminazis = igualdad
> 
> Que me lo ha dicho la Montero



Buenos pitones.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Ene 2022)

¿No querian igualdad?

Ah ya... sólo para lo que les mola        

Que tenga cuidado, que si se monta la de cristo allí, puede acabar siendo el consuelo de los milicianos de uno u otro lado y hasta pasado
mucho tiempo no se dirimirán los delitos de tiempos de guerra.

Me recuerda a esa pava italiana, progreta, que vivia en los mundos de la piruleta y de algodón, que fue de viaje en autostop vestida de novia, de italia a turquia, para demostrar que "todo el mundo es bueno" y no pasaba nada. Como era de esperar, fue violada y asesinada por un camionero...
Asi, que estas pavas que tengan cuidado de ir por sitios "CALIENTES" a pregonar sus giliprogreces, no vayan a acabar "trasquiladas".


----------



## AMP (30 Ene 2022)

Y ahora la pregunta clave

¿En toda Ucrania no encontraron a una feminazi con mejores tetas? Que parece una perroflauta de Barcelona.


----------



## naburiano (30 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> El Ministerio de Ukrania obliga a las mujeras a registrarse para participar si hay una posible guerra. Las feminazis salen y se manifiestan contra eso, lo que quieren es mantener su privilegio de mujera y que mueran hombres como siempre.
> 
> Feminazis = igualdad
> 
> Que me lo ha dicho la Montero



Si no pueden ir se quejan porque no pueden ir, si van se quejan porque van.

La cuestión es quejarse.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Ene 2022)

AMP dijo:


> Y ahora la pregunta clave
> 
> ¿En toda Ucrania no encontraron a una feminazi con mejores tetas? Que parece una perroflauta de Barcelona.



Hubiera estado genial que fuera la Colacao a hacer alguna performance de las suyas.... ¡Ah! y Pagado con el dinero del warcelonés


----------



## gabrielo (30 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Pues aquí la otra cara de la moneda ...conozcan a Irina quien se puso el uniforme y ya está en el frente
> Ver archivo adjunto 925332



espero que no tenga que luchar y ue la cosa se solucione


----------



## propellerman (30 Ene 2022)

Bueno, de FEMEN cualquiera que sepa lo que son se puede esperar cosas así; la cosa es que si nosotros entráramos en guerra y hubiera que reclutar de manera forzosa porque no alcanzara con las tropas profesionales, y a pesar de que no les saldría bien, yo no descartaría del todo el que nuestros queridos políticos y buena parte de nuestras bigotudas cuanto menos intentaran alguna triquiñuela para que se reclutara sólo a hombres, y si cuela, pues cuela.

Para las bigotudas "libres e independientes" no ya todos los derechos, sino directamente todos los privilegios que se puedan conseguir, pues estupendo, ahora las obligaciones que son jodidas, eso ya es otro cantar


----------



## EGO (30 Ene 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Cuando os digo que el enemigo no es putin, el enemigo esta dentro de occidente y es exterminado o acaba con occidente



Seguramente esa pedorra haya sido pagada por Putin para desmoralizar a los ucranianos.


----------



## nate (30 Ene 2022)

No valen un duro.


----------



## Dr.Tequila (30 Ene 2022)

Pero no teniamos que tener los mismos derechos?


----------



## Funciovago (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (30 Ene 2022)

Si han aprobado una ley que las obligue a ir, tienen que hacerlo. Son ciudadanas del país también


----------



## aretai (30 Ene 2022)

ya solo falta que vaya dando plumas blancas a los hombres


----------



## propellerman (30 Ene 2022)

Ya en la durante la primera guerra mundial hubo un poeta anglosajón conocido que luchó y murió en ella y que puso de vuelta y media a las mujeres occidentales de la época por su actitud ante la guerra; venía a decir que ellas tenían la jeta de decirles a los reclutados cuando partían para el frente que fueran valientes y a luchar por la patria, y luego ellas para su puta casa a salvo y ellos a las trincheras a sufrir cómo perros y a morir


----------



## thanos2 (30 Ene 2022)

Una tarada que se desnuda para salir en una foto y reclamar atención es ahora un movimiento. 
Ok


----------



## ciudadlibre (30 Ene 2022)

es que la guerra es cosa de hombres, las militaras solo estan para posturear y dar colorido


----------



## Asurbanipal (30 Ene 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿No querian igualdad?
> 
> Ah ya... sólo para lo que les mola
> 
> ...



No sabía que tú eres camionero


----------



## AEM (30 Ene 2022)

desde cuándo buscan la igualdad? jamás he visto a una feminista preocuparse de los problemas y discriminaciones que afectan a los hombres, nunca. 



Dmtry dijo:


> Pero no buscan la igualdad?


----------



## alas97 (30 Ene 2022)

Porque las mujeres no van al frente?








Por estas cosas es que los hombres morimos como moscas para asegurar su seguridad y confort lejos de casa.

Maldito feminismo de mierda.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (30 Ene 2022)

Hace falta poner orden en ese país. Hay que invadir masivamente hasta la frontera polaca.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Ene 2022)

A mí que hagan lo que quiera, no es mi problema


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Ene 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> No sabía que tú eres camionero



Yo no haria algo asi... soy un pedazo de pan


----------



## Euler (30 Ene 2022)

bAIA NO me lo hexperava...


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (30 Ene 2022)

a la guerra A LA GUERRA IGULDAD A MORIR


----------



## algemeine (30 Ene 2022)

No tenemos una deuda historica con las mujeres por noseque mierdas y eso justifica que yo si quiero ser maquinista tengo que pagar un dinero que no tengo y a ellas se lo subvencionan como pago por algo que yo no he cometido?

Pues ahora si hay guerra, siguiendo el mismo razonamiento que usan es de justicia obrar igual, asi que a pagar la historica deuda de sangre de todos los hombres que historicamente hemos muerto en las guerras,


----------



## Supremacía (30 Ene 2022)

El puto feminismo de mierda fue el que metió a las mujeres a las fuerzas armadas como combatientes (donde no hacían la menor falta), así que ahora no se queje por los _logros _de la ideología que pregona.


----------



## PORRON (30 Ene 2022)

No se podía saber


----------



## propellerman (30 Ene 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> es que la guerra es cosa de hombres, *las militaras solo estan para posturear y d**ar colorido*




No creo que sea por eso; si las condiciones para ser soldado profesional son las mismas o parecidas que hace años tienen garantizados unos cuantos años cobrando de papá estado y el acceso no es una odisea precisamente.
Intenta tú conseguir varios años seguidos cobrando de tu comunidad autónoma o ayuntamiento sin pelearte con una salvajada de gente por una plaza en unas oposiciones.
Ahora claro, llega la posibilidad de una guerra y no mola tanto, nos ha jodido


----------



## aron01 (30 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> El Ministerio de Ukrania obliga a las mujeras a registrarse para participar si hay una posible guerra. Las feminazis salen y se manifiestan contra eso, lo que quieren es mantener su privilegio de mujera y que mueran hombres como siempre.
> 
> Feminazis = igualdad
> 
> Que me lo ha dicho la Montero



Jodó, tantos años que si la mujer en el ejército para luego esto. Luego que si las pruebas acomodadas para las mujeres son sexistas, es que nunca están satisfechas.

Sólo enseñar tetas y quejarse, en cuanto Eurasia nos imponga la Sariah, se arrepentirán de sus actos si es que siguen vivas.


----------



## Sardónica (30 Ene 2022)

Las empoderan para igualarlas a lOs soldados y matarlas en el frente.
Aquí no va a quedar ningune.


----------



## Gothaus (30 Ene 2022)

Si quieren igualdad, a compartir trinchera, desmembramientos y destripamientos con los hombres.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> El Ministerio de Ukrania obliga a las mujeras a registrarse para participar si hay una posible guerra. Las feminazis salen y se manifiestan contra eso, lo que quieren es mantener su privilegio de mujera y que mueran hombres como siempre.
> 
> Feminazis = igualdad
> 
> Que me lo ha dicho la Montero



Como se puede tener tan poca puñetera vergüenza, deberían haberlas detenido y mandarlas a una unidad que fuese a combatir sí o sí, gentuza.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Ene 2022)

Por lo mismo que todos opinan aquí, para dar mi opinión. Y si hay guerra, aquí apechugar todo dios, hombres y mujeres, que para eso tenemos igualdad


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (30 Ene 2022)

que igualdad tan curiosa es la que proclaman.

el feminismo es una ideologia de odio supremacista.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Ene 2022)

Jojojo... por que no me sorprende? 

Las de la "primero ola" del feminismo, las sufragistas, hicieron lo mismo, cuando las cosas van bien....







Cuando las cosas se ponen feas...















LAS SUFRAGISTAS EN 1914


E. Sylvia Pankhurst Sufragistas 1914 Belicistas de la Primera Guerra Mundial - Plumas blancas - Casas para bebés niñas, no pa...




feminofascismo.blogspot.com













Las plumas blancas: hombría, guerra y coacción femenina


Las relaciones de poder “invisibles” entre hombres y mujeres son un fenómeno que rara vez se trata con la profundidad que merece. En esta entrada reflexionaremos sobre un buen ejemplo: el movimient…




hombresgeneroydebatecritico.wordpress.com


----------



## Joaquim (30 Ene 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Feminijjjtah pero no gilipollas..



Siempre tendrán un hombre, al que en el fondo desprecian, incluso odian pese a que le necesiten, que les haga el trabajo sucio...


----------



## Joaquim (30 Ene 2022)

Mi prima es militar y llora por ansiedad por la guerra


Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Ene 2022)

Los maricones irán a la guerra?
O les coserán un triángulo rosa en el uniforme y los llevarán allí a patadas?


----------



## spica (30 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Pues aquí la otra cara de la moneda ...conozcan a Irina quien se puso el uniforme y ya está en el frente
> Ver archivo adjunto 925332



Toma ya esta de tenienta, esa se los zurra de capitan para arriba.


----------



## diegoms (31 Ene 2022)

Pero no pretender dar visibilidad a sus putas causas??? Qué coño hacen poniendo a esa esmirriada sin tetas con la de pibones ucranianos que hay?


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Ene 2022)

En unas sociedad hay derechos y obligaciones. Si te toca una puta guerra todos deben arrimar el hombro


----------



## fxno (31 Ene 2022)

La retrasada pide haber dejado al niño en casa para su actuación


----------



## imaginARIO (31 Ene 2022)

se la ve con frío.


----------



## ashe (31 Ene 2022)

El precio de dar voz y voto a la mujer, no hay mas


----------



## Aventino (31 Ene 2022)

aretai dijo:


> ya solo falta que vaya dando plumas blancas a los hombres



Sí las mujeres no van a la guerra, las plumas blancas habría que dárselas a ellas.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Ene 2022)

Ya eche currículum, pero no me llamaron


----------



## daesrd (31 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> El Ministerio de Ukrania obliga a las mujeras a registrarse para participar si hay una posible guerra. Las feminazis salen y se manifiestan contra eso, lo que quieren es mantener su privilegio de mujera y que mueran hombres como siempre.
> 
> Feminazis = igualdad
> 
> Que me lo ha dicho la Montero



Si al final hay guerra, en ésta deberían ir solamente charos-lesbianas, y los mariquitas de enfermeras. Éso sería una guerra moderna progresista del siglo xxi multicolor. Lo digo en serio.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (31 Ene 2022)

Siempre pillan a las mas feillas de la zona y mas raras, pagadas por el NWO claro, alguien lo dudaba?



Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Pues aquí la otra cara de la moneda ...conozcan a Irina quien se puso el uniforme y ya está en el frente
> Ver archivo adjunto 925332



Virgensita de guadalupe, esta para hacerle varios hijos.


----------



## los propios dioses (31 Ene 2022)

algemeine dijo:


> No tenemos una deuda historica con las mujeres por noseque mierdas y eso justifica que yo si quiero ser maquinista tengo que pagar un dinero que no tengo y a ellas se lo subvencionan como pago por algo que yo no he cometido?
> 
> Pues ahora si hay guerra, siguiendo el mismo razonamieasnto que usan es de justicia obrar igual, asi que a pagar la historica deuda de sangre de todos los hombres que historicamente hemos muerto en l guerras,



¿En qué guerra has muerto históricamente tú?


----------



## AEM (31 Ene 2022)

deberíais pedir el 50% de cupo de plazas exclusivas para mujeres en las obras, así te llamarían.



Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya eche currículum, pero no me llamaron


----------



## Abubilla73 (31 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> El Ministerio de Ukrania obliga a las mujeras a registrarse para participar si hay una posible guerra. Las feminazis salen y se manifiestan contra eso, lo que quieren es mantener su privilegio de mujera y que mueran hombres como siempre.
> 
> Feminazis = igualdad
> 
> Que me lo ha dicho la Montero




No falla, las mujeres siempre son víctimas: "Las mujeres siempre han sido las principales víctimas de la guerra. Pierden en combate a sus maridos, a sus padres, a sus hijos" Hillary Clinton,


----------



## Turbomax (31 Ene 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Cuando os digo que el enemigo no es putin, el enemigo esta dentro de occidente y es exterminado o acaba con occidente



Al grano! Quien es ?


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (31 Ene 2022)

Las mismas que pedirían el cupo y pruebas físicas rebajadas son ahora las que piden no ir a la guerra. Las mismas que estaban a favor del aborto y de la invasión moronegra, ahora posan sosteniendo a un niño blanco.


----------



## egolatra (31 Ene 2022)

las mujeres solo sirven para dar la nota y pedir privilegios, curritos buenos y de poco esfuerzo, básicamente cobrar por tener coño.


----------



## Nigury (31 Ene 2022)

Porque muchas quieren igualdad de DERECHOS, pero cuando les dicen que entonces hay igualdad de DEBERES, entonces ah no, eso si que no, que ellas son diferentes y tu un machista opresor.


----------



## .AzaleA. (31 Ene 2022)

Comentarios arribistas y psicópatas envueltos en un halo de mariconeo perpetuo. No esperaba menos de este foro...

Como se nota que la mayoría de hombres, si por ellos fuese, utilizaría a las mujeres como meros animales sacrificables, útiles para su placer, trabajo de campo y cuidados. Y muerta la fertilidad muerta la hembra.
Afortunadamente, hubo machos que sumaron 2+2=4 y entendieron que nuestro papel era el de ser protegidas al margen de la mujer que quisiera luchar por su cuenta y riesgo.

_Por cierto, va a ser verdad eso de que "los rojos", los izquierdistas radicales (o países que lo fueron) son en el fondo los más machistas.

Buenos días._


----------



## Karamba (31 Ene 2022)

*FEMEN del siglo XVIII que respetaba a los hombres:*






*FEMEN del siglo XXI que defeca SUS MIERDAS en los hombres y en criaturas indefensas:




*

*




*

P.D.: Han pasado de plebeyas a llevar corona. _«Porque yo lo valgo y soy una reinona»_


----------



## Tzadik (31 Ene 2022)

Las mujeres siempre han hecho esto, encaman con el vencedor sin importarles que hayan matado a su padre, hermanos, etc... de hecho algo muy primitivo las empuja a querer procrear con los hombres dominantes. Puro instinto de proteccion y supervivencia para ella y sus hijos


----------



## Chortina Premium (31 Ene 2022)

Para eso no son iguales las muy putas


----------



## Acid_303 (31 Ene 2022)

Igualdac y tal y tal


----------



## algemeine (31 Ene 2022)

Abubilla73 dijo:


> No falla, las mujeres siempre son víctimas: "Las mujeres siempre han sido las principales víctimas de la guerra. Pierden en combate a sus maridos, a sus padres, a sus hijos" Hillary Clinton,



Cuando han sido las actuales discriminadas?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (31 Ene 2022)

Cuidado que estás llamando de Puton a la teniente Irina , más respeto con alguien que viste el uniforme


----------



## Tails (31 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> El Ministerio de Ukrania obliga a las mujeras a registrarse para participar si hay una posible guerra. Las feminazis salen y se manifiestan contra eso, lo que quieren es mantener su privilegio de mujera y que mueran hombres como siempre.
> 
> Feminazis = igualdad
> 
> Que me lo ha dicho la Montero




Así es la igualdad 

Mientras tanto los demócratas en usa piden que las mujeres tengan que registrarse (fue una mujer quien lo propuso)

ylos republicanos se niegan a que tengan que registrarse

Esto quiere decir que femen votaría a los republicanos?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (31 Ene 2022)

Jajaja ..se lo comunico


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Ene 2022)

AEM dijo:


> deberíais pedir el 50% de cupo de plazas exclusivas para mujeres en las obras, así te llamarían.



Ya tengo un trabajo mejor en el que me han cogido por lo que puedo hacer, no guiándose por lo que tengo entre las piernas


----------



## RayoSombrio (31 Ene 2022)

Este es el verdadero cáncer de occidente. Y encima, hipócritas. Dicen buscar la igualdad, pero solo para lo que les interesa. Para partirnos el lomo o morir en guerras, ya estamos nosotros. Hijas de puta...


----------



## Julc (31 Ene 2022)

Por eso es feminista


----------



## _______ (31 Ene 2022)

Mas viejo que el cagar


----------



## Gotthard (31 Ene 2022)

A mi me hace una gracia del copón, venga a dar la tabarra desde hace años con imagenes de mujeres soldado, que si heroinas de la URSS ahi rifle en ristre, que si brujas nocturnas ametrallando convoys alemanes con sus Yak. Por no hablar de las milicianas en la Guerra Civil. Al menos 15 años de articulos ensalzando que la mujer es tan guerrera como el hombre y demas. Pero paliza de cojones que nos han dado.









Camarada Liudmila, la francotiradora feminista que abatía nazis sin piedad


Liudmila Pavlichenko fue una francotiradora soviética que mató a cientos de nazis. Su mirada feminista se convirtió en una arma de la Guerra Fría.




www.elindependiente.com













La mujer en la URSS


La huelga y manifestaciones del pasado 8 de marzo me despertaron la curiosidad sobre cómo resolvió las cuestiones de género la Unión Soviética, el mayor ex




www.jotdown.es





Pero cuando viene el momento en que viene una guerra de verdad, acojonadas y a llorar.

No podía de saberse.


----------



## Kabraloka (31 Ene 2022)

pues que proteste, ya se irá cuando haga frío

esa se hizo las fotos y se piró


----------



## Morkulv (31 Ene 2022)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Las mujeres son egocentricas y solo piensan en su salvación, ya puede haber un millón de muertes de hombres en guerra que ellas no van a mover ni un dedo. Y luego son frívolas, si el enemigo gana la guerra, ellas se abrirán de piernas a los soldados enemigos, ya sean rusos, turcos, musulmanes... Les da igual, hipergamia siempre



Eso se llama narcicismo psicopatico y tambien hipergamia claramente


----------



## SPQR (31 Ene 2022)

¿No quieren participar del privilegio heteropatriarcal opresor de defender la patria?


----------



## Tails (31 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Este es el verdadero cáncer de occidente. Y encima, hipócritas. Dicen buscar la igualdad, pero solo para lo que les interesa. Para partirnos el lomo o morir en guerras, ya estamos nosotros. Hijas de puta...




El peor problema es que ni siquiera en eso hay igualdad pues no todos los hombres van a ser obligados a ir


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Ene 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Comentarios arribistas y psicópatas envueltos en un halo de mariconeo perpetuo. No esperaba menos de este foro...
> 
> Como se nota que la mayoría de hombres, si por ellos fuese, utilizaría a las mujeres como meros animales sacrificables, útiles para su placer, trabajo de campo y cuidados. Y muerta la fertilidad muerta la hembra.
> Afortunadamente, hubo machos que sumaron 2+2=4 y entendieron que nuestro papel era el de ser protegidas al margen de la mujer que quisiera luchar por su cuenta y riesgo.
> ...



Les falta un turbante y una cabra


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Si al final hay guerra, en ésta deberían ir solamente charos-lesbianas, y los mariquitas de enfermeras. Éso sería una guerra moderna progresista del siglo xxi multicolor. Lo digo en serio.



Total, son los mas beneficiados por la mierda que es ahora España y Europa, y deberían ser los que deberían defenderlo.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

Morkulv dijo:


> Eso se llama narcicismo psicopatico y tambien hipergamia claramente



Solipismo Femenino.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> *Comentarios arribistas y psicópatas envueltos en un halo de mariconeo perpetuo. No esperaba menos de este foro...*
> 
> Como se nota que la mayoría de hombres, si por ellos fuese, utilizaría a las mujeres como meros animales sacrificables, útiles para su placer, trabajo de campo y cuidados. Y muerta la fertilidad muerta la hembra.
> Afortunadamente, hubo machos que sumaron 2+2=4 y entendieron que nuestro papel era el de ser protegidas al margen de la mujer que quisiera luchar por su cuenta y riesgo.
> ...



Manshaming, intentar avergonzarnos, para que hagamos lo que vosotras queréis, pera perjuicio nuestro y beneficio vuestro, lo de las Sufragistas y las Plumas Blancas.... lo siento nena, esta táctica ya nos la conocemos, ya no funciona.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Salió un hilo que las mujeras militaras españolas andan llorando por las esquinas de los cuarteles y con depresiones porque quizás las manden al frente y ellas dicen que entraron al ejército por la paguita y no para ir a la guerra.



Muchas mujeres soldados, en EEUU, cuando empezó la guerra de Afganistan, se quedaron embarazadas; que cachualidá!! Nosotras parimos, nosotras decidimos!!


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Pero no buscan la igualdad?



- La Guerra es la Paz.

- La Libertad es la Esclavitud.

- La Ignorancia es la Fuerza.

*- La Igualdad es la Discriminación.*

- La Diversidad es la Uniformidad.

- La Tolerancia es la Intransigencia.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

Thomas Robert Malthus dijo:


> disfrazarse de hombres lo hacen perfectamente otra cosa es ponerse en su pellejo eso no saben ni lo que significa



Esta lo intentó, y pilló una depresión....


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Feminismo = Machismo



Aclaremos terminos.

El antónimo de Femenino es Masculino.

El antónimo de Macho es Hembra.

Ergo, el antónimo de Feminismo no es Machismo, sino Masculinismo, termino tabú en los politicos y los Mass Mierda, para no darle al rival argumentos sólidos en la batalla cultural.

Y el antónimo de Machismo es Hembrismo, que también es un termino tabú en los políticos y los Mass Mierda, para no darle al rival argumentos sólidos en la batalla cultural.

Porque lo que llaman "Feminismo", en realidad es Hembrismo, el equivalente al Machismo, per en femenino, que no deja de ser un tipo de Supremacismo, femenino, tanto el Hembrismo como el Machismo son dos tipos de Sexismo, de Supremacismo por razón de sexos.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Esas zorras no montan sus performances nwo en Rusia porque saben que acaban calentitas, en Ucrania sí las montan porque no es un país libre.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Amraslazar (31 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Aclaremos terminos.
> 
> El antónimo de Femenino es Masculino.
> 
> ...



A nivel filológico eso está muy bien.

A nivel práctico, sin embargo, feminismo equivale a machismo. Y no es una cosa nueva, siempre ha sido así. El feminismo nunca ha defendido la igualdad. Cuando la mujer no tenía los mismos derechos que los hombres, las feministas defendían tener los mismos derechos pero jamás las mismas obligaciones, jamás la renuncia a sus privilegios como mujeres. Y en aquellos tiempos las feministas ya eran unas resentidas contra todo lo masculino, ya odiaban y despreciaban a los hombres.

"_Masculinismo_" es el palabro que hemos tenido que inventarnos los hombres para defendernos del feminismo y reclamar el fin de los privilegios de las mujeres y la igualdad jurídica real entre ambos sexos. Y si ahora hay mujeres que quieren reivindicar esa igualdad, renunciando a sus privilegios, lo tendrán que llamar de otra manera, pero no "feminismo", ese término ha quedado totalmente putrificado y deslegitimado por la praxis del feminismo real.

Feminismo = Hembrismo
Masculinismo = Igualdad


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Ene 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Pero no buscan la igualdad?



Jajajaa.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

Las Sufragistas, las que se considera "La Primera Ola" del feminismo, decían que ellas en casa y los hombres al frente, hasta el punto que iban acosando y coaccionando a los hombres que veían por las calles de Londres, haciendo manshaming al entregarles plumas blancas, como señal de cobardía, por no estar en el frente, luchando, sufriendo, matando y probablemente muriendo, por ellas.

Ver archivo adjunto 921785










Pluma blanca - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Las plumas blancas: hombría, guerra y coacción femenina


Las relaciones de poder “invisibles” entre hombres y mujeres son un fenómeno que rara vez se trata con la profundidad que merece. En esta entrada reflexionaremos sobre un buen ejemplo: el movimient…




hombresgeneroydebatecritico.wordpress.com





El avergonzarte para que hagas lo que ellas quieran, para perjuicio nuestro y beneficio de ellas en la mayoría de los casos, es una de las tácticas mas habituales de la manipulación femenina, una forma de coacción y chantaje mas o menos encubierta, en la manosfera se le conoce como manshaming.....



Así funciona la mujer a lo largo de la Historia, ha ido basculando entre Progresismo y Conservadurismo, en función de las circunstancias políticas, sociales, económicas y bélicas de cada época, las juerguistas empoderadas, que vestían andrógino, fumaban, bebían y bailaban Charlestone hasta las tantas, en los felices años 20 del Siglo XX, época de bonanza económica como nunca antes, fueron las devotas esposas y madres, familiares y de ferviente fe, las de postal de Norman Rockwell, de los años 30 y 40, los años de la Gran Depresión y la WWII.... a que vino el cambio? A que entonces les convenía estar protegidas, y tener unos maridos que se matasen por ellas, que las protegieran y que las proveyeran, y si hacía falta que las defendieran.

Lo mismo con las Sufragistas, las mujeres de Clase Alta, las Burguesas, de Londres, capital del Imperio Británico, en pleno auge de la Revolución Industrial, que había llevado al mundo, y a Reino Unido concretamente, a una época de prosperidad material sin precedentes..... que hacían entonces las Privilegiadas entre las Privilegiadas? Pues decir que estaban, como no, "oprimidas", y pedían el voto para la mujer, para la mujer rica como ellas, obviamente, no querían que sus criadas votaran, cosa que las feministas han ocultado de forma deliberada:



Cuando las cosas van bien, pido derechos y quiero igualdad....

Ver archivo adjunto 921824


Cuando las cosas se ponen feas, pido derechos pero no obligaciones, y que vayan los hombres al frente, que yo me quedo en casa....







Y que no se te ocurra no ir, que te coacciono avergonzándote con las plumas blancas....









LAS SUFRAGISTAS EN 1914


E. Sylvia Pankhurst Sufragistas 1914 Belicistas de la Primera Guerra Mundial - Plumas blancas - Casas para bebés niñas, no pa...




feminofascismo.blogspot.com





Por eso, como siempre digo, el Conservadurismo es Reaccionario, no Revolucionario, el Conservadurismo es a lo que apelan las mujeres cuando les conviene, osease, cuando las cosas se ponen feas, entonces quieren, como no, que seamos "hombres".... vamos, que nos sacrifiquemos por ellas, lo de siempre.

Lo realmente Revolucionario es el Emanciparnos de las Mujeres, y su sutil, a la par que férreo yugo, y empezar a tener conciencia de que tenemos valor por nosotros mismo, que no tenemos que depender de la egoísta, frágil, interesada y volátil validación femenina, y que tenemos que tender hacía nuestra propia realización personal, encontrando la felicidad en el camino hacia ser la mejor versión de nosotros mismos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Ene 2022)

Nah, que no se preocupen, que no va a haber guerra. Afortunadamente.


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Ene 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Esas zorras no montan sus performances nwo en Rusia porque saben que acaban calentitas, en Ucrania sí las montan porque no es un país libre.



Creo que las que entraron a hacer una "perdormance" en una iglesia rusa por ahí por el 2011 siguen en chirona.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> A nivel filológico eso está muy bien.
> 
> A nivel práctico, sin embargo, feminismo equivale a machismo. Y no es una cosa nueva, siempre ha sido así. El feminismo nunca ha defendido la igualdad. Cuando la mujer no tenía los mismos derechos que los hombres, las feministas defendían tener los mismos derechos pero jamás las mismas obligaciones, jamás la renuncia a sus privilegios como mujeres. Y en aquellos tiempos las feministas ya eran unas resentidas contra todo lo masculino, ya odiaban y despreciaban a los hombres.
> 
> "_Masculinismo_" es el palabro que hemos tenido que inventarnos los hombres para defendernos del feminismo y reclamar el fin de los privilegios de las mujeres y la igualdad jurídica real entre ambos sexos.



A nivel práctico, el que domina el lenguaje es nuestro enemigo, y por eso debemos combatir su léxico y defender el nuestro, y desmontar sus trampas y manipulaciones semánticas, cosa que he hechos en diversos hilos que os recomiendo:






Idioma progre: Democracia = Comunismo. Fascismo = Libertad.


Idioma progre: Democracia = Comunismo. Fascismo = Libertad. Para los progres, el idioma, el lenguaje es vital, porque para el progre lo importante no es la realidad, sino la percepción que tengamos de esta.... El Socialismo y el Pinta y Colorea. | Burbuja.info PSOE, el Proxeneta del Arte. |...




www.burbuja.info










El Juez Calatayud y la Moral de Esclavos.


El Juez Calatayud y la Moral de Esclavos. Estos días se ha hecho bastante conocido una charla del Juez Calatayud, en el que defiende el principio de Autoridad.... Y lo que mas me sorprende, es que se ha sido aplaudido por lo que podríamos denominar la Derecha Socilógica, y me ha sorprendido...




www.burbuja.info










Nueva Mentira Feminista, los "Proxenetas".


Nueva Mentira Feminista, los "Proxenetas". El feminismo, sobretodo ese hegemónico que sufrimos, se basa principalmente en mentiras, que a base de repetirlas mil veces, como bien aprendieron de su padre Lenin, tratan que pasen por verdad; un ejemplo bien claro de ello es la Brecha Salarial...




www.burbuja.info










El Senado ilegaliza el Síndrome de Alienación Parental.


El Senado ilegaliza el Síndrome de Alienación Parental. El Senado aprueba con modificaciones el Proyecto de Ley de protección integral a la infancia y la adolescencia frente a la violencia - Confilegal Esto es un atentado, no solo contra los Derechos Humanos, contra la Constitución, contra la...




www.burbuja.info










Como manipula la Izquierda; el Deporte Femenino.


Como manipula la Izquierda; el Deporte Femenino. Ultimamente, los Mass Mierda, todos Progres, están dando muchísimo la Matraca con el Deporte Femenino; pero en este caso, se puede analizar para comprobar las tácticas de manipulación de la Izquierda. Primero ellos cogen una causa simple a la...




www.burbuja.info










Aznar NO liberalizó el suelo


Aznar NO liberalizó el suelo Juan Ramón Rallo Publicado el 31 ago. 2019 Se ha extendido la leyenda de que Aznar liberalizó el suelo a través de la Ley 6/1998 y que esa liberalización fue la causante de la burbuja inmobiliaria posterior. En realidad, la ley 6/1998 no...




www.burbuja.info







https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/la-discriminacion-llega-al-supremo.1175420/








Resumen Periolisto de la Legislatura de Donald Trump.


- Donald Trump gana limpiamente las elecciones en 2016... Fake News, Bots, Hackers Rusos!! Impeachment!! Impeachment!! - Donald Trump no se mete en ninguna guerra, para la locura de Siria, para las hostilidades con Rusia, termina de derrotar Estado Islámico, hace crecer la Economía, genera...




www.burbuja.info










PSOE, el Proxeneta del Arte.


PSOE, el Proxeneta del Arte. Ahora al PSOE se le ha dado por buscar "proxenetas" por todas partes.... Nueva Mentira Feminista, los "Proxenetas". | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad. Y en "salvar" a unas mujeres que hacen lo que queiren con su vida, sin tan siquiera...




www.burbuja.info










El Socialismo y el Pinta y Colorea.


El Socialismo y el Pinta y Colorea. El otro día entre en un hilo del foro.... La america de Biden en una foto (puesta por el) Y me encontré con esto... Como siempre, los progres parsitando y subvirtiendo, porque son incapaces de crear nada por ellos mismos, vease Star Wars, Marvel o mas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Creo que las que entraron a hacer una "perdormance" en una iglesia rusa por ahí por el 2011 siguen en chirona.



Siberia, allí las mandan a Siberia.


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Siberia, allí las mandan a Siberia.



Para que mantengan la piel tersa? Jeje.


----------



## Charo afgana (31 Ene 2022)

Y os pilla de sorpresa?

las mujeres en todas las guerras han mandado al hombre al frente,

y después se han ido con el ganador,

las chorradas de Agustina de Aragón, Juana de Arco, las partisanas, etc, no era más que propaganda.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Y os pilla de sorpresa?
> 
> las mujeres en todas las guerras han mandado al hombre al frente,
> 
> ...



Así funciona la mujer a lo largo de la Historia, ha ido basculando entre Progresismo y Conservadurismo, en función de las circunstancias políticas, sociales, económicas y bélicas de cada época, las juerguistas empoderadas, que vestían andrógino, fumaban, bebían y bailaban Charlestone hasta las tantas, en los felices años 20 del Siglo XX, época de bonanza económica como nunca antes, fueron las devotas esposas y madres, familiares y de ferviente fe, las de postal de Norman Rockwell, de los años 30 y 40, los años de la Gran Depresión y la WWII.... a que vino el cambio? A que entonces les convenía estar protegidas, y tener unos maridos que se matasen por ellas, que las protegieran y que las proveyeran, y si hacía falta que las defendieran. 

Por eso, como siempre digo, el Conservadurismo es Reaccionario, no Revolucionario, el Conservadurismo es a lo que apelan las mujeres cuando les conviene, osease, cuando las cosas se ponen feas, entonces quieren, como no, que seamos "hombres".... vamos, que nos sacrifiquemos por ellas, lo de siempre.

Lo realmente Revolucionario es el Emanciparnos de las Mujeres, y su sutil, a la par que férreo yugo, y empezar a tener conciencia de que tenemos valor por nosotros mismo, que no tenemos que depender de la egoísta, frágil, interesada y volátil validación femenina, y que tenemos que tender hacía nuestra propia realización personal, encontrando la felicidad en el camino hacia ser la mejor versión de nosotros mismos.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> El Ministerio de Ukrania obliga a las mujeras a registrarse para participar si hay una posible guerra. Las feminazis salen y se manifiestan contra eso, lo que quieren es mantener su privilegio de mujera y que mueran hombres como siempre.
> 
> Feminazis = igualdad
> 
> Que me lo ha dicho la Montero



Cuando obligaban a ir solo a los hombres, no decían ni mú....


----------



## Tails (31 Ene 2022)

El Congreso avanza hacia la exigencia de que las mujeres se registren en el servicio militar


Llevarlo a cabo sería complicado. ¿Se esperaría que las mujeres reclutadas sirvieran en funciones de combate? Y, si no, ¿cuáles serían sus funciones? ¿Serían alojadas con los hombres? Parece que ni el Congreso ni el Pentágono han pensado en ello.




www.chicagotribune.com







WASHINGTON —* Durante más de 100 años, los jóvenes se han inscrito en el servicio militar obligatorio. Ahora, el Congreso se dispone a realizar un cambio histórico en favor de la igualdad de género al exigir a las mujeres que hagan lo mismo*, por primera vez en la historia de Estados Unidos.
Pero aunque el apoyo al cambio es bipartidista, el Congreso está dejando los detalles para más adelante.
Es lo más fácil, teniendo en cuenta que las fuerzas militares no han reclutado a nadie desde la guerra de Vietnam y que es posible que no vuelvan a necesitarlo. Pero si surgiera una crisis de proporciones monumentales, la logística de incorporar mujeres a unas fuerzas militares mucho más grandes pudiera resultar complicada.



¿Se esperaría que las mujeres reclutadas sirvieran en funciones de combate? Y, si no, ¿cuáles serían sus funciones? ¿Serían alojadas con los hombres? Parece que ni el Congreso ni el Pentágono han pensado en ello.
Aun así, en la versión de la Cámara de Representantes de la Ley de Autorización de la Defensa Nacional (NDAA) para el año fiscal 2022, que esa cámara aprobó el mes pasado, se incluyó una enmienda presentada por la demócrata de Pensilvania Chrissy Houlahan y el republicano de Florida Michael Waltz, que exigiría a las mujeres inscribirse en el Servicio Selectivo, una agencia gubernamental que mantiene registros de los estadounidenses que pueden ser reclutados.
El Comité de las Fuerzas Armadas del Senado también incluyó un texto que obligaría a las mujeres a inscribirse en la NDAA en julio, aunque el Senado en pleno aún no lo ha aprobado.
Los promotores del cambio consideran la medida como una victoria para los derechos de las mujeres.
“La equidad es importante”, dijo Houlahan a CQ Roll Call en una entrevista, “y las mujeres han tenido que luchar constantemente por la igualdad de condiciones, y este cambio es un paso en la dirección correcta”.
Waltz argumenta que si surgiera una crisis que requiriera un reclutamiento, Estados Unidos necesitaría a todas las personas disponibles.
El país “necesitaría a todos ... hombre, mujer, gay, heterosexual, de cualquier religión, negro, blanco, moreno”, dijo recientemente en la Cámara de Representantes.
Según Houlahan, ella y Waltz hicieron pareja para la enmienda por la creencia compartida de que el Congreso debe cambiar la actual “forma anticuada de pensar las cosas”.
Waltz es un ex boina verde del Ejército que prestó servicio en Afganistán. Houlahan pasó 17 años en las Fuerzas Aéreas y en las reservas de las Fuerzas Aéreas, dejándolas como capitana.
Los demócratas parecen haberse unido para hacer el cambio. Los republicanos están divididos, pero una masa crítica parece estar ahora a favor. Los representantes Liz Cheney, de Wyoming; Jack Bergman, de Michigan, y Pat Fallon, de Texas, votaron a favor de la enmienda cuando se planteó en el Comité de Servicios Armados el mes pasado.
*Un cambio trascendental*
Desde la guerra de Vietnam, no ha habido un reclutamiento en Estados Unidos, y las fuerzas militares son actualmente una fuerza totalmente voluntaria.
Estados Unidos ha utilizado alguna forma de reclutamiento desde la Guerra de la Independencia. Durante la Primera Guerra Mundial se utilizó un sistema de reclutamiento, y en 1940, antes de la entrada de Estados Unidos en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, se realizó el primer reclutamiento en tiempos de paz. Diez millones de hombres fueron reclutados durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Desde el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial hasta 1973, los hombres eran reclutados para cubrir las vacantes en las fuerzas militares.
El Servicio Selectivo entró en un periodo de “espera” después de 1973, pero la inscripción se reanudó en 1980. Desde entonces, los jóvenes que aún no tienen edad para beber legalmente tienen que inscribirse en la agencia dentro de los 30 días siguientes a su cumpleaños número 18 y son elegibles para el reclutamiento hasta que cumplen 26 años.
La aprobación de la enmienda de Houlahan se produce tras la publicación de un informe de marzo de 2020 de la Comisión Nacional sobre el Servicio Militar, Nacional y Público, un panel creado por el Congreso en la NDAA del año fiscal 2017 que recomendaba la inclusión de las mujeres en el Servicio Selectivo.
El panel encontró que la inclusión de las mujeres era “en el interés de la seguridad nacional de Estados Unidos.”
Durante una audiencia del 11 de marzo ante el Comité de Servicios Armados del Senado, el presidente del panel, Joseph Heck, un veterano del Ejército y republicano que representó un distrito de Nevada en la Cámara durante tres mandatos, dijo que incluir a las mujeres mejoraría la capacidad de las fuerzas militares para mantener altos estándares de personal.
“Todos los estadounidenses tienen la misma obligación de defender la nación si son llamados a hacerlo. Inscribir a las mujeres en el Servicio Selectivo y, si es necesario, incluirlas en un reclutamiento reconoce el valor que las mujeres aportan a las fuerzas armadas de Estados Unidos y los talentos, habilidades y capacidades que las mujeres ofrecerían para defender la nación en una emergencia nacional”, dijo Heck.
Según Houlahan, incluir a las mujeres en el Servicio Selectivo es solo una parte de una revisión más amplia que necesita el sistema. El Servicio Selectivo no debería limitarse a las funciones de combate, sino que también debería convocar a los estadounidenses para que ocupen otros puestos militares, incluidos los de ciberseguridad e ingeniería, dijo Houlahan. Desde diciembre de 2015, las mujeres pueden prestar servicio en las mismas ocupaciones militares que los hombres, incluidas las funciones de combate.
*Retos de integración*
Actualmente, las mujeres representan el 16% del total de las fuerzas militares, según un análisis de la Brookings Institution.
Pero Houlahan se mostró reticente cuando se le preguntó por los retos logísticos que supondría la integración de las mujeres en las fuerzas militares en mayor número, y reconoció que habría “algunas complicaciones” y que aún no se había trabajado en ese sentido.Según el sitio web del Servicio Selectivo, la agencia es capaz de registrar y reclutar mujeres con su infraestructura actual “si se le da la misión y modestos recursos adicionales”.
Sin embargo, algunos elementos de las fuerzas militares ya han estudiado los posibles efectos de la integración a gran escala de las mujeres en los servicios y han encontrado motivos de preocupación.
Un estudio realizado en 2015 por el Cuerpo de Infantería de Marina descubrió que los equipos de combate terrestre formados exclusivamente por hombres superó a sus homólogos de género mixto en casi todas las capacidades durante una prueba de integración de la infantería.
En junio, el Cuerpo de Infantería de Marina pagó a la Universidad de Pittsburgh 2 millones de dólares para estudiar los efectos sociológicos y de entrenamiento físico de una mayor integración de género en el entrenamiento de reclutas. Los resultados de ese estudio aún no están disponibles.
El Cuerpo de Infantería de Marina tenía solo un 8.6% de mujeres en 2018, aproximadamente la mitad que los otros servicios, según un informe de la GAO de 2020.
En marzo, el Cuerpo de Infantería de Marina abrió sus instalaciones de entrenamiento en Camp Pendleton en San Diego a las mujeres por primera vez; después de que el Congreso lo forzara. Una estipulación de la ley de autorización de defensa para el año fiscal 2020 ordenaba al servicio integrar plenamente a las mujeres en sus batallones de entrenamiento en Parris Island, Carolina del Sur, para 2025 y en San Diego para 2028.
*Oponentes del Partido Republicano*
Los desafíos logísticos no son el único punto de fricción para algunos opositores al cambio. Para algunos republicanos, la inclusión de las mujeres en el Servicio Selectivo es una cuestión moral, que puede surgir cuando la Cámara de Representantes y el Senado celebren una conferencia sobre el proyecto de ley de política de defensa a finales de este año.
En la revisión de los Servicios Armados del Senado durante el verano, cinco republicanos votaron en contra de la enmienda del presidente del panel, el demócrata Jack Reed de Rhode Island, que exigía la inscripción de las mujeres.
El miembro de mayor rango, James M. Inhofe, de Oklahoma, estaba entre los cinco, junto con Tom Cotton, de Arkansas; Josh Hawley, de Missouri; Roger Wicker, de Mississippi, y Mike Rounds, de Dakota del Sur.Cotton tuiteó entonces que “trabajaría para eliminarlo antes de que se apruebe la ley de defensa”.
En 2016, tanto los paneles de Servicios Armados de la Cámara de Representantes como del Senado aprobaron el cambio, pero no llegó al proyecto de ley final de autorización de defensa para el año fiscal 2017.
En la Cámara de Representantes de ese año, la mayoría republicana eliminó efectivamente la cláusula de la NDAA en el pleno sin una votación cuando el Comité de Reglas adoptó una regla llamada de autoejecución que convirtió el registro requerido en un mandato para un estudio del asunto.
Pero como el Congreso está ahora totalmente en manos demócratas, la probabilidad de que las mujeres tengan que registrarse ha aumentado.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

Como dijo Jason Statham, le pones a mi abuela una capa y un croma verde detrás, y ya te puede salir como superheroína en una peli de Marvel, y viendo los últimos superhéroes de Marvel parecía algo profético....

Jason Statham: "Las películas de Marvel las podría hacer mi abuela"













Y eso también va para las pegapatadas empeoderadas..... cuando no hay peligro, cuando las cosas van bien, todos somos mú valientes, todos nos "empoderamos", que es la forma de decir fliparse a lo Dünning Kruger.

Pero es a la hora de la verdad, en los momentos clave, cuando las cosas se ponen feas, cuando la gente muestra su verdadero ser, y puedes ver quien son realmente, quien se esconde detrás de esa máscara social que todos llevamos, y de nuestros alardes fantasiosos de soberbia.

Eso se ve muy claro en la serie "G.E.O: Mas allá del limite", en Amazon Prime, cuando en la instrucción les llevan al límite, para ver quien son los candidatos realmente, si son gente de fiar, y si pueden dominar sus miedos, y mantenerse centrados en sus objetivos en momentos de máxima presión... no debemos olvidar que esa gente se juega su vida, la de sus compañeros, y los de la gente que tienen el deber de proteger en cada misión que realizan, un pequeño fallo, una flaqueza, puede dar al traste con todo, y eso puede significar la muerte, la suya y la de los demás.







G.E.O. Más Allá del Límite 'Cualquier fallo te puede costar la vida' Clip - Vídeo G.E.O. Más Allá del Límite - SensaCine.com

Como dice el Inspector Pelayo a los candidatos durante la instrucción:







*Me da igual la careta que tengas. Yo no estoy mirando tu cara. Miro un poquito más allá*

Mejores frases del inspector Pelayo en 'G.E.O.: Más allá del límite’

Y una de las pruebas que les hacen, ya celebres, para purgar a los que no valen,  (alerta spoilers) es llevarlos a bañarse en el Tajo, en ropa interior, en pleno invierno, porque así, como dice el Inspector Pelayo, el agua hace aflorar lo que hay detrás de la máscara, lo que llevas dentro, y les hace mostrarse como son realmente, y no como se quieren vender ante los demás, ver la persona real que hay detrás de la careta, y si tiene valor o no.

Es en esas situaciones de riesgo, de presión, de máxima tensión, donde se desmorona la careta del empoderamiento, y la mayoría de mujeres muestran su verdadero ser, cobarde y egoísta.... como siempre han sido a lo largo de la Historia, por cierto, y no las juzgo por ello, pues hay motivaciones biológicas de peso que lo justificaban, y que muestran que a nivel evolutivo es lo mas eficiente para la supervivencia de la especie.







Y en su naturaleza está también engañar al hombre, manipularlo a su antojo, en beneficio propio, para servirse de el, de su orgullo, de su valor, y de su capacidad de sacrificio, por mucho que, en el fondo, a la mayoría de ellos los desprecien.

EL FEMINISMO DESVELADO: LAS SUFRAGISTAS EN 1914


----------



## Morkulv (31 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Solipismo Femenino.



tambien se le puede llamar asi, es el plan b que tienen o el c y pones ese tio en vez de erick barcker, no me agrada ese tio el "redpiliano" este, lo veo cais un pua con aires de redpiller, solo tienes que mirar el primer video de su canal, si parece un video de un betazo de manual vende humos desde un primer momento jajaja haciendo que los demas busquen validacion femenina


----------



## Morkulv (31 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Manshaming, intentar avergonzarnos, para que hagamos lo que vosotras queréis, pera perjuicio nuestro y beneficio vuestro, lo de las Sufragistas y las Plumas Blancas.... lo siento nena, esta táctica ya nos la conocemos, ya no funciona.



Este si es un gran video de Erick cojones, no el mierdas ese que has puesto el pua disfrazado de redpiller, te he citado a ese comentario tambien


----------



## BogadeAriete (31 Ene 2022)

Propongo bombardear a los Rusos con Femen-nistas. ESO LES CONFUNDIRÁ.


----------



## Chapapote1 (31 Ene 2022)

Que se lo digan a esta madre a la cara:



















Mujeres de verdad. Que darían la vida por los suyos y sus familias. No mujeres como las de ahora, que viven en una cúpula de cristal.


----------



## Galvani (31 Ene 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Que se lo digan a esta madre a la cara:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero tú crees que una Charo como esa que no ha tocado una pistola de agua puede manejar semejante arma? Eso es un fake o ess tía es tonta. Va a cargarse a un regimiento de rusos entrenados jaja.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (31 Ene 2022)

Morkulv dijo:


> Eso se llama narcicismo psicopatico y tambien hipergamia claramente



Eso se llama ser mujer, ni feminismo ni nada, es su naturaleza de toda la vida


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

Morkulv dijo:


> tambien se le puede llamar asi, es el plan b que tienen o el c y pones ese tio en vez de erick barcker, no me agrada ese tio el "redpiliano" este, lo veo cais un pua con aires de redpiller, solo tienes que mirar el primer video de su canal, si parece un video de un betazo de manual vende humos desde un primer momento jajaja haciendo que los demas busquen validacion femenina



Si no te gusta no lo mires, pero el mensaje de el y de Barker es el mismo, al que cabría añadir otros como Machos Alpha, Bru Capella o Abel Torres.

Así nos va, boicoteandonos entre nosotros haciendo criticas frivolas, como si fueramos mujercitas, anda y a la mierda ya!! Vete a ver el Sálvame si te gusta el marujeo!!


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Que se lo digan a esta madre a la cara:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Galvani dijo:


> ¿Pero tú crees que una Charo como esa que no ha tocado una pistola de agua puede manejar semejante arma? Eso es un fake o ess tía es tonta. Va a cargarse a un regimiento de rusos entrenados jaja.

















Jason Statham: "Las películas de Marvel las podría hacer mi abuela"


La Casa de las Ideas quiere a 'The Stath' para la segunda temporada de Daredevil, pero parece que él no piensa lo mismo.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## REDDY (31 Ene 2022)

Para eso no quieren igualdad, no.
La igualdad sólo para las cosas chulas y molonas, para dar la vida en el frente que vayan los pringaos del rabo entre las piernas, como siempre...


----------



## Morkulv (1 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si no te gusta no lo mires, pero el mensaje de el y de Barker es el mismo, al que cabría añadir otros como Machos Alpha, Bru Capella o Abel Torres.
> 
> Así nos va, boicoteandonos entre nosotros haciendo criticas frivolas, como si fueramos mujercitas, anda y a la mierda ya!! Vete a ver el Sálvame si te gusta el marujeo!!



que dices tio, no iba de malas hacia ti mi comentario flipao, por que no me guste el redpitliano ese medio pua no te tienes que poner asi, si lo compartes pues yo opino, menuda piel finita tienes, por ejemplo el erick barcker si me gusta, Pa gustos colores, yo principalmente odio mierdiset y toda su calaña y a las charos en general. Que pasa has tenido un mal dia y la pagas conmigo detras de una pantallita? y te veia sensato en otros comentarios jajaja, menudo ofendidito compadre. Asi te va a ti, a mi no me metas, yo solo he comentado sobre el video y despues te he dicho en otro comentario que el hilo de erick barker es la hostia hablando del narcicismo y sobretodo el de las mujeres y otros mas que he visto que son muy buenos, puros videos redpillers. A dormir


----------



## Karamba (1 Feb 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> [...]
> Afortunadamente, *hubo machos que sumaron 2+2=4 y entendieron que nuestro papel era el de ser protegidas* al margen de la mujer que quisiera luchar por su cuenta y riesgo.
> [...]



Así, sin quererlo, como a quien se le escapa un _peete,_ te has hecho un retrato de ti misma...
Narci _micoñocentrista_. 
_«¡El mundo tiene que girar en torno a mí!»_
Feminismo es _Higualdac_ detected.


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2022)

Baia, baia, ¿Pero no era igualdad y tal? Una posible guerra europea nos traeria bastantes risas con las femimarxistas.


----------



## Redwill (1 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Aclaremos terminos.
> 
> El antónimo de Femenino es Masculino.
> 
> ...



Hummm tomo nota otra vez, tienes razon


----------



## Joaquim (1 Feb 2022)

Morkulv dijo:


> que dices tio, no iba de malas hacia ti mi comentario flipao, por que no me guste el redpitliano ese medio pua no te tienes que poner asi, si lo compartes pues yo opino, menuda piel finita tienes, por ejemplo el erick barcker si me gusta, Pa gustos colores, yo principalmente odio mierdiset y toda su calaña y a las charos en general. Que pasa has tenido un mal dia y la pagas conmigo detras de una pantallita? y te veia sensato en otros comentarios jajaja, menudo ofendidito compadre. Asi te va a ti, a mi no me metas, yo solo he comentado sobre el video y despues te he dicho en otro comentario que el hilo de erick barker es la hostia hablando del narcicismo y sobretodo el de las mujeres y otros mas que he visto que son muy buenos, puros videos redpillers. A dormir



Vale, ok, dejémoslo, aquí, ya he dicho que lo que ahora menos nos conviene es discutirnos entre la comunidad Red Pill, y menos por chorradas; lo que te recomendaría, es que vieras otros canales de la comunidad en Youtube, como "La Pildora Roja", Bru Capella, Machos Alpha, Subversivo 7 o Abel Torres entre otros, ahora, si me tienes que venir después aquí a comentar su corte de pelo, o como visten, o que aspecto físico tienen, y otras frivolidades femeninas, mejor ahórratelo, gracias.

Si te gusta el estilo masculino, cosa que debería interesarnos en mayor o menor medida a todos los hombres, porque nos lo debemos a nosotros mismos, y por nuestra dignidad personal, en lugar de fijarte en como se peina fulanito, o como le queda la camisa a menganito, te recomiendo los canales masculinos de Youtube "Vestir bien for men", "Gentellman´s Gazette en Español" y "Alpha M." que está en inglés pero vale mucho la pena, y así podrás usar la energía en algo mas productivo, masculino y satisfactorio, como es mejorarte a ti mismo en este aspecto, en el camino a ser la mejor versión de ti mismo que está en el ADN de la comunidad.


----------



## Morkulv (1 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Vale, ok, dejémoslo, aquí, ya he dicho que lo que ahora menos nos conviene es discutirnos entre la comunidad Red Pill, y menos por chorradas; lo que te recomendaría, es que vieras otros canales de la comunidad en Youtube, como "La Pildora Roja", Bru Capella, Machos Alpha, Subversivo 7 o Abel Torres entre otros, ahora, si me tienes que venir después aquí a comentar su corte de pelo, o como visten, o que aspecto físico tienen, y otras frivolidades femeninas, mejor ahórratelo, gracias.
> 
> Si te gusta el estilo masculino, cosa que debería interesarnos en mayor o menor medida a todos los hombres, porque nos lo debemos a nosotros mismos, y por nuestra dignidad personal, en lugar de fijarte en como se peina fulanito, o como le queda la camisa a menganito, te recomiendo los canales masculinos de Youtube "Vestir bien for men", "Gentellman´s Gazette en Español" y "Alpha M." que está en inglés pero vale mucho la pena, y así podrás usar la energía en algo mas productivo, masculino y satisfactorio, como es mejorarte a ti mismo en este aspecto, en el camino a ser la mejor versión de ti mismo que está en el ADN de la comunidad.



Que dices de que tengo que comentar como se visten o como se ven, yo no he dicho na de eso, eso lo estas sacando de tu boca todo, Estas intentandome dejarme mal e ir tu de listo por la vida, no te ha salido bien la jugada, por eso dices dejemos lo aqui jajaja, venga, no me la cuelas.

Comportate tu y no vengas a dar lecciones por que pareces un puto fanboy de mierda del redpiliano ese y alguno mas por ahi y ya si me vas a decir a mi, no soy fanboy de ninguno, hablo si me parece correcto sus videos o no que es distinto, no me caso con nadie, ni con una marca ni con un canal de youtube, solo adquiero conociemtos necesarios de esos videos, si no me sirve, fuera, el resto es perder el tiempo, no voy a defender a nadie.

Solo tienes que mirar el video el que te he pasado del redptiliano, que eso es de ser un pua y un beta de manual, a quien le interesa recuperar a una ex? hay que estar chalao, eso es de ser mangina, da igual el aspecto que tenga, eso lo estas hablando tu todo. Yo veia canales mas antiguos que esos y algunos de ahi te vuelvo a repetir me parecen vende humos, el mas real el que veo es erick que expone situaciones y comparte la de suscriptores y habla del comportamiento femenino, el resto algunas veces la cagan con querer buscar validacion femenina, Che Morpheus y Neo oculorum, son los padres de todos estos canales incluyendo Erick que Erick es mas nuevo de esta epoca, llevo 4 años casi 5 años viendo este tipo de contenido, asi que no soy novato ni mucho menos en ver estos contenidos. Por cierto subversivo que esta aqui por el foro, un saludo, ya hace años que no hace contenido redpill, hace tiempo hace videos contra el sistema, cosa que me parece bien tambien, criticar la plandemia. Tampoco es que estes tu muy actualizado.


----------



## Joaquim (1 Feb 2022)

Morkulv dijo:


> tambien se le puede llamar asi, es el plan b que tienen o el c y pones ese tio en vez de erick barcker, no me agrada ese tio el "redpiliano" este, *lo veo cais un pua con aires de redpiller*, solo tienes que mirar el primer video de su canal, si *parece un video de un betazo de manual *vende humos desde un primer momento jajaja* haciendo que los demas busquen validacion femenina*





Morkulv dijo:


> *Que dices de que tengo que comentar como se visten o como se ven, yo no he dicho na de eso*, eso lo estas sacando de tu boca todo, Estas intentandome dejarme mal e ir tu de listo por la vida, no te ha salido bien la jugada, por eso dices dejemos lo aqui jajaja, venga, no me la cuelas.
> 
> Comportate tu y no vengas a dar lecciones por que pareces un puto fanboy de mierda del redpiliano ese y alguno mas por ahi y ya si me vas a decir a mi, no soy fanboy de ninguno, hablo si me parece correcto sus videos o no que es distinto, no me caso con nadie, ni con una marca ni con un canal de youtube, solo adquiero conociemtos necesarios de esos videos, si no me sirve, fuera, el resto es perder el tiempo, no voy a defender a nadie.
> 
> Solo tienes que mirar el video el que te he pasado del redptiliano, que eso es de ser un pua y un beta de manual, a quien le interesa recuperar a una ex? hay que estar chalao, eso es de ser mangina, da igual el aspecto que tenga, eso lo estas hablando tu todo. Yo veia canales mas antiguos que esos y algunos de ahi te vuelvo a repetir me parecen vende humos, el mas real el que veo es erick que expone situaciones y comparte la de suscriptores y habla del comportamiento femenino, el resto algunas veces la cagan con querer buscar validacion femenina, Che Morpheus y Neo oculorum, son los padres de todos estos canales incluyendo Erick que Erick es mas nuevo de esta epoca, llevo 4 años casi 5 años viendo este tipo de contenido, asi que no soy novato ni mucho menos en ver estos contenidos. Por cierto subversivo que esta aqui por el foro, un saludo, ya hace años que no hace contenido redpill, hace tiempo hace videos contra el sistema, cosa que me parece bien tambien, criticar la plandemia. Tampoco es que estes tu muy actualizado.



Ale, retratado.

Y encima mentiroso, ne he visto nigún video de Redpilliano en el que diga que hay que buscar la validación femenina, ni intentar recuperar a ninguna ex; te reto a que me demuestres esto que afirmas, campeón.

Y si, conozco a Ché Morpheus, a CaraB MGTOW, a INVAZOR33 y tantos otros que fueron purgados de Youtube en su día, y que ahora están en Bitchute, y a Subversivo, que es el forero, y es colega de Jiger, lo sigo desde que abrió el primer Subversivo, y ya va por el 7.



Es mas, el forero que es Subversivo, y que usa como nick el apodo de un personaje de ficción, le pasó a Jiger un hilo que abrí yo en este foro, y que comentó en uno de sus videos.....



Netflix y Disney dejarán de grabar en Georgia si se aplica la ley contra el aborto | Burbuja.info 

Me vas a venir a dar tu lecciones a mi, de que? 

Y dice que Subversivo ya no hace videos Red Pill, y esto que coño es?



Anda, deja de hacer el ridículo, tontopollas!!


----------



## Joaquim (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## Morkulv (1 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ale, retratado.
> 
> Y encima mentiroso, ne he visto nigún video de Redpilliano en el que diga que hay que buscar la validación femenina, ni intentar recuperar a ninguna ex; te reto a que me demuestres esto que afirmas, campeón.
> 
> ...



el que estas haciendo el ridiculo eres tu subnormal, que me estas intentando dejar mal y no sabes por donde cogerme jajajaja, sigue retratandote, te estoy hablando educadamente y tu ahi con los insultos, el que te comportas como una femina eres tu que a la minima que alguien te saca de tus casillas solo insultas, menudo corgao eres, a un manicomio te mandaba, se ve que eres que te integras mucho con los que estan la comunidad si si, menudo anormal, Mira este video del redpilliano ese puto fanboy, te lo paso otra vez, te lo pase la otra vez, mentir no estoy mintiendo el que miente eres tu, no te proyectes, tipica tactica de manipulacion narcicista que teneis los mierdas asquerosos como tu



TOMA AQUI TIENES TROZO DE MIERDA, QUE HE MENTIDO? DONDE, AQUI LO TIENES EN BANDEJA, CORRE VETE A LAMERLE LOS HUEVOS AL REDPTILIANO ESE, Los unicos redpillers de verdad aparte de erick de esta epoca son che y neo, el observador y toda esa gente que empezaron hacer contenido de habla hispana, hasta te podria decir Hellfish, otro mas incluido cara B, todos esos hacian o hacen contenido mgtow real, no el 3.0 este de mierda que estan incluyendo a las nawalts, Invazor ese no me agrado en su momento, tuvieron una pelea varios de la comunidad con ese, hace años. Se de las cosas que pasaron, venga listo no me toques los cojones, al ignore.


----------



## Morkulv (1 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Y pones al mangina y lo que surja, que subnormal, que ese ni es mgtow, es un perro flautas camuflado, menudo autista eres joaquin no te enteras de na


----------



## Joaquim (1 Feb 2022)

Miradlo al valiente, ya me ha puesto en el ignore, anda y que se vaya a la mierda el tontopollas!!


----------



## Joaquim (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (3 Mar 2022)

Hollywood:

































Realidad:


----------



## Yomimo (3 Mar 2022)

Lastima de pepinazo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Mar 2022)

es mentira que las tias esten en el frente en el mismo numero que los tios
no debe de haber ni una tia por cada 100 tios


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Pues aquí la otra cara de la moneda ...conozcan a Irina quien se puso el uniforme y ya está en el frente
> Ver archivo adjunto 925332



más conocida como Rasputina Chochenka


----------



## Ancient Warrior (3 Mar 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> más conocida como Rasputina Chochenka


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



igualico oigan, mi sentido arácnido se disparó pronto con ese acento inglés tan paco, al final solo son unas pútillas españolas con cuerpo deformed y tetas asquerosas que tanto abundan, joder las comparaciones son odiosas


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (3 Mar 2022)

ESTOC PUTY WAR !


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (3 Mar 2022)

Espero que los hombres de Putin o sus propios compatriotas las fusilen o ametrallen como es debido.


----------



## Ratona001 (3 Mar 2022)

Yo pensaba que ya habían evacuado a las mugueres.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Mar 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Yo pensaba que ya habían evacuado a las mugueres.



y las han evacuado
la miss aquella de la foto va con un rifle de airsoft
las 2 chortis del otro dia no tenian ni tierra entre las uñas y tenian el pelo de haberse duchado ESE MISMO DIA

es cantosisimo no, lo siguiente

que la vida real no es una peli de marvel, que si estas en guerra no tienes el pelazo pantene como si te hubieras duchado 6 horas antes

menuda pantomima todo lo relacionado con esa guerra paca

y no, no es para animar a las tropas, es para ENGAÑARLAS, porque las tias, como en cualquier otra guerra de la HISTORIA DE LA GUERRA, te aseguro que NO estan pegando tiros por ahi como los tios


----------



## Decipher (3 Mar 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> es mentira que las tias esten en el frente en el mismo numero que los tios
> no debe de haber ni una tia por cada 100 tios



Necesitamos paridad ya.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Necesitamos paridad ya.



hay un documental en youtube que vi hace eones de una tia del donbas que efectivamente estaba combatiendo en su ciudad, y la pinta que tenia no era la pinta que tenian las chortis de las fotos que se ven a menudo, no se parecia en nada

por eso se sabe que las fotos son fake, son cantosisimas


----------



## Decipher (3 Mar 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> hay un documental en youtube que vi hace eones de una tia del donbas que efectivamente estaba combatiendo en su ciudad, y la pinta que tenia no era la pinta que tenian las chortis de las fotos que se ven a menudo, no se parecia en nada
> 
> por eso se sabe que las fotos son fake, son cantosisimas



Si incluso las de los kurdos eran pose que a las mujeres las ponian en las zonas de menos combates y los israelies igual. Teoricamente hacen el servicio militar pero a la hora de combatir se quedan en labores de guarnición y mejor así porque según cuentan los militares cuando las mujeres en general están en la guerra lo que hacen es quejarse y retrasar al resto.


----------



## propellerman (3 Mar 2022)

Pues nada moninas, si los hombres en caso de guerra van a tener que ser ellos los que vayan al frente a jugarse la vida y mutilaciones para defender el país dónde ellas viven a cambio tendran que tener privilegios promovidos desde el Estado, o es que os vamos a salvar el culo por la puñetera cara, eh, *parásitas de mierda*?


----------



## propellerman (3 Mar 2022)

Cuarentaconseis dijo:


> Queremos saber más de la historia de Irina, aunque tampoco le haríamos ascos a más fotos suyas...



A mí con las fotos ya me vale


----------



## Sardónica (3 Mar 2022)

Requisito indispensable para militar en Femen: tener tetas de cabra


----------



## Kolobok (3 Mar 2022)

Las mujeres todo lo quieren porque han nacido para ser divassss


----------



## propellerman (3 Mar 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Las mujeres todo lo quieren porque han nacido para ser divassss



Lo quieren todo pero olvidan que ni el mundo ni los demás le deben a uno nada, eso incluye el que los hombres no les deben el ir a jugarse el pellejo en el frente mientras ellas se quedan en la retaguardia, que es lo que pretenden en el fondo estas petardas caraduras por mucho que lo disfracen con palabrería y perfomances


----------

